

How Would You Do This In Your Programming Language? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/not-using-r-here-is-a-simple-challenge-for-you/

======
bdfh42
Unless I am missing the point JavaScript array.map(function) would cover it...
Close equivalent available for any enumerable vector in C# - even VB can
manage it with a slightly more verbose syntax...

------
pwang
In python:

    
    
        from numpy import *
        z = array([5,2,-3,8])
        where(z*z > 8)

